# Call for Young Adult Fiction Submissions!



## YAFiction (Mar 7, 2007)

YAfiction.com, a brand new website which will also soon generate online magazines (and much more!) is holding our very first writing competition.

A cash prize of $100 will be awarded on April 3rd, 2007 to the author with the most compelling first three chapters of a finished or unfinished young adult fiction novel.

Please visit yafiction.com for more details, or feel free to ask questions in this forum. 

Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## Griffith (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool.  I registered there under the name Berserk.


----------



## YAFiction (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks, Griffith. We look forward to getting to know you and reading your work! Please check our message boards again shortly for an opportunity to introduce yourself. 

YAFiction.com


----------

